# Hello everyone



## new.era.player (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello,

I am new to the Martial Talk forums and, well, just thought I'd introduce myself.
My real name is Shawn Sullivan, I'm 26 years old, and currently I'm a 9th Kyu in Kajukenbo Arcos Method, under Professor Manuel Arcos III and his father Grandmaster Manuel Arcos.

I have martial arts training and experience prior to Kajukenbo, but I've never really trained at the depth and level of dedication to really excel in any of martial arts styles that I'd trained in -- that is until Kajukenbo.

Thanks for having me aboard in the discussions; I believe that this is perhaps a great opportunity for me to expand the learning curve.
"Knowledge is learning something everyday." -- Zen Proverb


----------



## donald1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Welcome to martialtalk nice to meet you,  keep on learning and asking questions someone here will likely answer


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 19, 2014)

Melcome to MT


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 19, 2014)

Welcome to MT.
Let us know how your training in the Acros method of Kajukenbo goes as you evolve in the art


----------



## seasoned (Oct 19, 2014)

Welcome aboard, we hope you enjoy the site....


----------



## K-man (Oct 19, 2014)

Welcome to MT.
:asian:


----------



## jezr74 (Oct 19, 2014)

Welcome Shawn


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 19, 2014)

Welcome to MT. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome to MT.  There are others here who have or are studying Kajukenbo.  

I think you will enjoy it here.


----------



## Buka (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------

